# A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando



## clarachiara

Olá! Podíam dizer-me qual sería o provérbio equivalente em português ao espanhol: "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"? Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Oi clara! O que quer dizer este provérbio em espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Oi clara! O que quer dizer este provérbio em espanhol?


Significa rezar a Deus por um lado, e bater em alguém do outro. Eu não consigo lembrar de nada similar em português.


----------



## willy2008

Vanda, é pôr uma vela a Deus e outra para o diabo.


----------



## Carfer

Com o mesmo sentido, mas com uma formulação completamente diferente, temos _'Fia-te na Virgem e não corras, e verás o que te acontece!'. _Frequentemente '_e verás o que te acontece!'_ é deixado subentendido, ficando o provérbio assim: _'Fia-te na Virgem e não corras...'
_O significado, num e noutro caso, é que se queremos alguma coisa temos de batalhar por ela (os segmentos '_con el mazo dando_' e '_e não corras_') em vez de nos fiarmos na providência divina ou na ajuda dos santos (os segmentos '_a Dios rogando_' e '_Fia-te na Virgem_')


----------



## patriota

Os árabes muçulmanos dizem "Confie em Alá, mas amarre seu camelo".


----------



## clarachiara

'con el mazo dando' não quer dizer bater ninguém, mas trabalhar, o seja, prega a Deus mas trabalha. O provérbio da Virgem existe igual en espanhol, mas para mim quer dizer bêm otra coisa. O significado mais perto é o do provérbio árabe. Obrigada por todas as vossas aportações.


----------



## leitora

Seria: Deus ajuda a quem cedo madruga ?


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não, leitora, os significados são diferentes. É como disse o willy ''acender uma vela pra Deus e outra pro diabo'.


----------



## leitora

clarachiara said:


> 'con el mazo dando' não quer dizer bater ninguém, mas trabalhar, o seja, prega a Deus mas trabalha. (...)



É realmente confuso...


----------



## patriota

A sugestão da usuária *leitora* me parece ideal, já que também faz referência à necessidade de trabalhar para conseguir o que quer em vez de só esperar o milagre acontecer... Mas depende do texto em volta do provérbio, né?


----------



## willy2008

patriota said:


> A sugestão da usuária *leitora* me parece ideal, já que também faz referência à necessidade de trabalhar para conseguir o que quer em vez de só esperar o milagre acontecer... Mas depende do texto em volta do provérbio, né?


El significado del refrán nada tiene que ver con el trabajo, es como querer estar al mismo tiempo en la misa y en la procesión.


----------



## clarachiara

A intepretação que eu faço do provérbio concorda mais com a de leitora. De facto nos temos o provérbio idéntico: "A quien madruga, Dios le ayuda". Obrigada a todos


----------



## Vanda

Então fui eu quem não entendeu o provérbio em espanhol. Alguém, por favor, quer traduzir pra mim?


----------



## patriota

Vanda, se fosse para explicar inventando um outro provérbio: "uma mão no terço e outra na enxada". Que tal?


----------



## zema

Ese refrán se puede interpretar de ambas maneras. 

El sentido original era similar al de _"Ajuda-te que Deus/o Céu te ajudará_". 

Pero hoy en día en muchos lugares -acá en la Argentina, por ejemplo- es más frecuente utilizarlo con un sentido que tiene que ver con lo que indican Willy y Whosoyeu. Se lo aplica cuando hay un desfasaje entre lo que se dice y lo que se hace, un discurso piadoso o bondadoso acompañado de prácticas muy severas o perversas.  La interpretación en este caso es bastante literal, aunque irónica; más o menos: “_louvando a Deus mas metendo cacetada_”  
No sé si habrá algún dicho o expresión idiomática  en portugués con sentido semejante.


----------



## patriota

Então foi por isso que ficamos divididos em duas turmas... Acho que esse sentido argentino/americano pode ser expresso com "santo do pau oco" (que é usado para qualquer pessoa falsa, mas fica bem, já que mantém a analogia com religião e hipocrisia).


----------



## Vanda

Agora entendi. Eu tinha entendido a última palavra como sendo uma arma tal como um cacete ou coisa parecida e não me dei o trabalho de conferir. Então, sim, qualquer um dos mencionados, na base de "Deus ajuda a quem cedo madruga", "fazer a sua parte, que Deus faz a dele''..


----------



## willy2008

Aquí el significado en español.


----------



## Orxeira

Segundo o Centro Virtual Cervantes existem na variante brasileira as expressões _A Deus rogando e com o maço dando_ e _A Deus rogando e com o malho dando _embora sejam pouco frequentes   CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Ajuda-te e o Céu te ajudará.


----------



## Orxeira

Aparece também registado aqui proverb_a2


----------

